# Preservative and chemical free food shops



## littledon (Jan 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if there is any bakers or shops that sell preservative and chemical free bread In Dubai as I have a major sulphur allergies and will be relocating over there in February. 2012 also any restaurants ... Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This is probably going to be your best bet http://www.organicfoodsandcafe.com/ but Park and Shop on Al Wasel Road may also be worth a visit. I don't think anything will be 'obvious' in either store, you will probably need to ask a lot of questions 

Restaurants are generally quite good if you tell them you have an allergy. My friend is allergic to garlic and always discusses it with the serving staff before placing an order. If they don't know, they will check. The only thing is I don't know if knowing if there is sulphur in a dish is quite as obvious. I guess you carry an anaphylactic pen and wear an emergency bracelet if it's life threatening? If you don't at home, I would strongly recommend you do so here. Most importantly, make sure your medical insurance covers you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I suspect that the ME is not the best place to avoid what triggers a reaction to peoples allergy.

Hope you can find what you are looking for

maiden


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

buy and breadmaker and bake your own


----------



## Panaly (Feb 14, 2012)

Try the weekly farmer's market at the Dubai Garden Center


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

As someone already mentioned:

Organic Foods and Cafe. Two locations I know about - one in the Greens and one in Dubai Mall. Organic Foods & Cafe

Others:
Waitrose in Dubai Mall. Try there. They bake their own bread on site and do a pretty good job based upon my discussion with the bakers.

The Ripe Farmers Market at the Dubai Garden Centre. Ripe They *may not* have the bread, but I'm sure if you ask them - they can point you in the right direction (then, you can come back here and post about it)

-md000/Mike


----------

